# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Ból kolan

## Marko

Witam mam 14 lat gram w klubie piłkarskim i w ogóle gram dużo w piłkę nożna a powodem ze tu pisze jest to ze ostatnio jakieś 2-3 dni temu zaczęły bardzo mnie bolec kolana dzisiaj to trudno mi chodzić bo mnie boli, ostatnio miałem przerwę w graniu jakiś tydzień  może kilka dni więcej ponieważ chorowałem na grypę, i jak czasami wstanę tak nagle lub zbiegnę po schodach albo nawet się przejdę to bolą mnie kolana .. boli mnie tak w środkowej części próbowałem jakichś ćwiczeń dzisiaj jakieś rozciągania ale to nic nie dało,i przez co to może być? może to być przez grypę? oczywiście kolana zawsze mnie bolą jak zacznę grac czy to na sali czy tez na dworze bez rozgrzewki stawów kolan itd. i co mam w tej sytuacji robić udać się do lekarza czy kupić maść? (przepraszam jeżeli to zły dział)

----------

